# Good Morning



## KOKarate (Sep 26, 2020)

Good morning everyone.

my name is Kevin Owens. I have been a martial artist since I was 6 years old. I am currently a 4th degree black belt in Kenpo karate and I run my own dojo called KOKarate. It’s a small time dojo I don’t make huge cash out of it. I have 7 adult students and 10 children students.


I have also studied Muay Thai since I was 15 and gained a 5-3 record. Nothing special I know but it was done as a test for me. I implement my Muay Thai training into my Kenpo classes. Fitness is a huge part of what I teach. I’m not a PT but I believe fitness is a huge part of success in Martial arts. I teach 5 days a week and the 2 days I don’t teach I train at a local Muay Thai gym and pay for private Kenpo sessions so that I can still get some learning from an instructor.

I get a lot of people saying I should be adding grappling but I have no interest in it. No disrespect as grappling takes a lot of skill to but it’s not something I care enough about to do myself and I’ve never lost a fight because I couldn’t grapple. I’m a striker. Is it one dimensional yeah but I’m happy with what I do.

during this corona bs things stopped for a while but things are back to normal now. Outside of training I am a primary school teacher.
Looking forward to talking to you all


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 26, 2020)

Nice to meet you Kevin, welcome to the forums, hope you enjoy! 

A cool background there, and yeah I'm the same regarding grappling.

Looking forward to chatting


----------



## donald1 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Graywalker (Sep 26, 2020)

Good morning and greetings. It's nice when a Karateka joins the site.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 26, 2020)

donald1 said:


>


Hahaha... have missed your GIFs donald1 ;D


----------

